# Daisy's new friend!



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

She found him under our bed


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I love the look on Daisy's face! Priceless.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

That is a hoot. Is he inflatable or stuffed?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Stuffed, but he's hard. An 80lb child can sit on it. Made by Playskool I believe. Isn't he great? I'm still smiling!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

"See mom, I told you there were monsters under the bed" ; )


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Under your bed? What do you sleep on, a bunk?  I think I remember that little guy...a Disney movie I think. Cute, cute, cute...Ike would love to have one of his own.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL, actually it belongs to a friend of ours. He really is adorable, very interactive. Like once I said "ooooh, i love you!" and he made this sweet little sound, I wanted to hug him! :


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Jo Ellen said:


> LOL, actually it belongs to a friend of ours. He really is adorable, very interactive. Like once I said "ooooh, i love you!" and he made this sweet little sound, I wanted to hug him! :


It is adorable. Looks like one of the baby dino characters from the Disney movie Land Before Time...or maybe the other dino movie, Dinosour. I think 'her' name was Sara...'cause she's a triceratops.

Oops, Spielberg did Land Before Time. Cute movie.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

That is so cute...my Chester would freak out and he would be the one hiding under the bed!!!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

That's great Jo Ellen...Daisy's look is priceless. But he looks like he might be kinda hard to take for a walk...at least you won't have to let him out at night! 

Thank you for the smile...today's been a long day.

Pete


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

LOL Jo! A new BFF!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

That must be some bed!! 

Mine would love to find something like, then they would each grab and end and pull.... "ouch"!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I was surprised Daisy didn't at least bark at it, I really thought she would. She was very interested in its tail (it wags!), she seemed a little perplexed by that


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

He is so great!!! I can see Belle with him - at first she would stalk him as she would be unsure of him, then she would realize he is not evil and want to play with him.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

And he plays back too, that's the coolest thing!


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

OMG - I can hear Duke now

_"AAAAAAAWWWWWWKKKKK! daizee mi lobe, u be da berree berree careful cuz dat be da alean n hez owt tu git u, mi lobe daizee dukee. i will cum tu sabe u rite now."_


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Daisy seems interested but unimpressed. Great pics!!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Yep, her face is priceless. What did she do when the dinosaur moved? That is the kind that moves around on it own, right?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Is that ever cute! My son would have killed for that when he was little-he was a dinosaur geek


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Jo Ellen said:


> And he plays back too, that's the coolest thing!


Please explain??? Geeeeze maybe you do have to take him out at night?

How about some video for us skeptics...

Pete


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Please explain??? Geeeeze maybe you do have to take him out at night?
> 
> How about some video for us skeptics...
> 
> Pete


LOL, seemed to me that when you touch him, he makes noises or moves, very interactive that way. So you can trigger movement and noise but he does do these things on his own too. 

Like Momtomax said, she was basically unimpressed, except for the tail wag -- that had her attention more than anything else.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Jo Ellen I'd love to see how Woody would react to that - particularly with the tail wagging. I don't think he'd be quite as courageous as Daisy.

We used to have one of those dogs you'd wind up and it'd take a couple of steps and do a flip. Our dogs thought that was great.

But the grizzly bear rug on the floor was a whole other story - the first time they saw it they turned around on a dime and took off. Once they realized it wasn't going to bite them they made themselves at home on it.

You can't help but love their individual personalities.

Pete


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> But the grizzly bear rug on the floor was a whole other story - the first time they saw it they turned around on a dime and took off. Once they realized it wasn't going to bite them they made themselves at home on it.


Isn't that funny! And I bet they'd never seen a bear? Some things are just hardwired, I guess


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Oh wow! I had to look him up! $350.00 - and here's a commercial/video!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

There's that tail wag! My friend got him at a garage sale, they ARE expensive! But just the cutest


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> There's that tail wag! My friend got him at a garage sale, they ARE expensive! But just the cutest


 
Not as cute as daisy :smooch:

I just love her so much :bowl:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*JoEllen*

How does HE fit under your bed?

I would love to see the GRIZZLY BEAR RUG!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> How does HE fit under your bed?


Okay okay, so I told a tall tale :curtain: :bowl:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Very cute triceratops! Of course, it could be another 3 horned dino...! Can't remember the name of the one in front of the Peabody.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Great photos but the first one is priceless.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy is just too precious Jo Ellen!!!!! She looks like she could actually cuddle up and take a nap! LOL!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> How does HE fit under your bed?
> 
> I would love to see the GRIZZLY BEAR RUG!!


Karen519 the grizzly bear rug has since been retired - I've got it upstairs in a big chest. It's quite the piece including the full head, eyes, ears, nose, mouth and TEETH. It doesn't wag it's tail  but it's pretty impressive. Old Woody has never seen it but I'm sure if he did it'd make quite the picture.

Pete


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh Jo Ellen that first pic is priceless Daisy's face is a picture just so funny, me thinks you need to look under your bed more often Forgot to add Honey has a dinosaur she is called Jade:doh: she sends your dinosaur huggs and kisses (think she is looking for a date)


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

As everyone has said just *PRICELESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
Daisy you are to cute.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Oh my gosh that thing is huge! Daisy looks like she enjoys his company LOL. My mom's dog Kayla would probably have a heart attack if you put that thing next to her.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I love it! I want one!

Daisy has a very cool new friend.


----------

